# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Snake Eyes (Dice Game)

## Whoisit

This is the game Snake Eyes, it is my first attempt at coding with C#.
Comments and constructive criticism welcome.
There is more I could do yet ie: have a play again and quit button, set up the play with computer checkbox to work but as I am only starting out I thought I would see what reaction I get at this stage of the game.



Snake Eyes.zip

----------

